# Weekly Competition 2015-21



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U R U F' R2 U' R2
*2. *F' U' F' R U R U' F R2
*3. *U R U2 R F2 R' U
*4. *R F' R2 F' U2 R F' U2 F U'
*5. *F R' F' R2 U F R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 F' D2 R2 F U L2 F' U' F' R' U R B U2
*2. *F D2 B U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 D2 B L R F' D2 U B D2 B2 L' F
*3. *F' D2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' R' D2 U R2 B R U2 R' U2 F
*4. *U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 D' R2 B' L' D B' F' D2 F' U B2 U2
*5. *B' F2 D2 F D2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' F2 U' F2 L D' F R B

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' Rw' D' Uw L R D Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R B2 Fw' Uw' Fw F2 D Uw2 L' Uw L2 D B2 Fw' D2 U R2 Uw Fw' Uw2 B F L' Rw Uw F U2 Fw U2 L
*2. *B Fw2 Rw' Fw D2 L U' B2 U' Fw2 U' B' Uw L' Rw2 D' F U' Rw2 Uw L' D2 B D2 Uw' Rw2 B2 R2 Uw' U' Fw2 Rw Fw2 F R2 B' Fw2 R B F
*3. *D Uw2 U Fw' Uw Rw F2 R Uw Rw' B D' F' Rw' Uw2 U' L2 R U R2 U Rw2 F Rw2 R Uw2 Rw R2 F2 R Fw' Uw Rw B' D' F' L' Rw2 Uw' U2
*4. *Fw D' Uw Fw' U2 B' Rw2 B2 L2 Fw2 D2 U F U2 R2 D Uw' L R' F2 Uw2 B2 R2 U2 Rw' R2 U2 R Uw' R F L B2 D' Uw' R' Fw' F D' Uw2
*5. *F2 R' U' R' U' Fw D B F2 Rw D2 L2 U2 Fw2 F L Rw2 B2 Fw2 U' Rw B2 F2 U L F2 D2 L Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw' Uw Rw2 D' Rw R' Uw U2 F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' D' Rw2 Dw U' Lw2 F' D L Lw B Bw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 U' L Rw' B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 B2 R Bw' Dw B2 Rw' R' B' Fw' L2 Uw B Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 D2 Uw' Bw' Lw2 R Dw Uw2 Rw' Bw' R Dw Uw B Uw' Rw' B Uw'
*2. *D Lw Uw' B' Lw2 D2 Dw R' U B' Dw2 Bw' D2 Dw' U Fw' Dw Fw' Lw2 Fw' F' Rw Bw F2 R2 Dw' Uw2 F2 L2 Lw2 Bw R' U B2 R D2 Lw2 D2 Uw' R2 D2 F D' F' R' F2 Dw' U2 Bw2 R2 D Fw2 F U B2 Lw D2 B F Dw
*3. *Bw2 L' Lw' R2 B2 Uw' R2 Dw B2 Bw2 D' B2 Uw2 F L2 Dw B' F' L' Lw Rw B Dw L' R' Bw' F2 Uw U2 Rw Uw2 L' Rw' R' B Fw' L D' Fw2 R2 Dw U' Rw Dw R' D Bw' F L' R' Dw Uw Lw Rw Fw U2 L' Rw2 Bw' U'
*4. *Dw2 L2 Fw2 D Lw2 B Lw B Bw' Uw' Bw2 F2 Lw2 Rw R' D Uw U' Fw2 Rw U' B' D' F' L B' D' Dw B2 Bw Uw' Fw' Uw2 U Bw' Uw' Rw2 D' Uw' L2 Lw2 Dw' L Rw' Fw2 F2 U2 F2 Lw R Uw U' Lw D' Bw' U2 Rw' Dw' Rw B2
*5. *D' Uw U2 Fw D' B' L2 D2 Dw Uw L Uw B2 L' Uw Lw D2 Fw2 R U2 F2 Uw Bw' F L' Rw' Bw' Fw2 F' R' B2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw Bw' L Bw2 R Uw2 R2 U' Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 D' F U L Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 F' R2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 2L2 D' 2U' 2L U2 3R' 2D' U' B2 2B2 3F' 2F' 2D2 2U' U2 2F' U2 L' 2L R 2U' B' 2R2 2U L2 2B2 3U' L2 3U B2 2U2 3R' 2B L' 2D' B' 2L2 D 2U 3F2 2L R' B 2U' 2F2 U 2L 3R' 2R' 3U2 3R' 2U2 2B 3F 2F2 F' L2 F U2 L 2R 2D' R' U 2R' R 3F2 2R R
*2. *F' L' 2F 2L' D2 2B 3U2 U2 2F' D' 2R2 R2 2B D' 2D2 2U U2 R2 2U2 2F2 D 2L B F2 U R U2 R 2F2 L2 3R R' B F' D2 U2 B2 2B' 2L' 2D B2 L 3F F' 2R D2 2D 2B2 2U R' 2B' 3R F 2L B 2U R' B 3U B' 3F' 2D 3U' 2L' B D2 2R R' 3F D2
*3. *3R' R B' 3U' R2 2U' F2 U2 R' B D' U2 2R2 R' 3F U R2 2U 2L2 2B' 2F' 2R2 2D2 U R 3F2 2D2 B2 D' L2 R' D2 2B' L' 3U' 2R' 3F' D B' L 2L2 2R 2U 2L 2R 2B 3U L 3F D' 3R2 2D 3U2 2B L U' 2L 2F' 2R 2B 2L B 3F 2F F2 2R 3F' 2R B' 3U'
*4. *F 2L 2F R 3F2 2F 3R2 2F' R 3U' U2 3F D2 3U2 2L 3R R' 2B 2D L' 3R' D' 2L 2D 2U' B 2U L' 2L2 B 2L' 2R2 U 2B F' 2D2 2B' 3F' 2D' 3F U 2B' 3F' 2L' 2U' B' 3F' F 2L 3U2 3R2 R 3U' U R2 2D' 2R' 2D' 3U' 2B R2 2U 2F2 2U 2L' 2B' 2L2 2B' 2D2 U2
*5. *F' L 2U' L B' 2B' 2L D2 2R' R' 2D2 3U2 3F' U' 2L 2U2 2R 2U2 F' D2 2D2 L' U2 F' 3R2 2B2 3F2 F2 D L2 B2 2B 2D' 2F' 3R 2R' 2U2 U2 2R 2F2 U2 2B L2 2B L 2F 2L 3R2 3F 3R 2D' 2R' R 2D 3U' B2 2B' F' R2 3U2 F 2D' 2F2 R2 2B R B' 2L2 B 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R2 B' 3F' 2L' 2U2 2B 3L2 B 2F2 3L 3R2 U 3L' R 3U L2 D2 2U' L2 D' 2U2 F' 2R2 U2 3L2 B' 2B2 2F' 3R2 B2 F' 2D2 U' 3B2 2D2 U 3B' D2 3U2 L' 3R2 R2 3U2 2L 2U 2F 3D' 2U 3B 2F U L 3B' D 3U 2U U2 L' 3L2 2B' 2F2 F U F' L2 B2 2B 3B L2 3U B D B' 2F' 3D B 3F 2F 2U2 B 3B2 2R F2 3L' 3F' D 2B' D 2D2 B 2D2 3D2 2F2 U2 R' 3D 3L2 3R' F 3U2
*2. *D' L2 3R' R2 3B' L2 2U F2 3R 3U' 3B R2 D2 2D' 2L 3U U 2L' 3F' 2L2 3F2 3L 2B' 3B2 2D' B' 2B' 3F' 2D2 3U2 2R2 3B' 2R 3F F' 2L B' 3D L2 R' 2U2 B2 2L2 3F 2L' 3R 3D' 2B2 2D B D' 2L2 3R 2B 3B 3R' 3B2 2F2 3R' 3B F2 2L' 3R' 3D2 2U2 3F' 2L D2 2U2 U 3B 2R' 2D2 2B' 2F R B D 2L2 3L 2R2 3F2 R2 2F 2D' 2U' 3L 2F2 2D2 2U U' 2L 3R2 3B2 3F' 3L' 2U L2 B F'
*3. *R 2B' 3B' 2F 2L2 3R2 2U' U 2R' 2F2 2U2 B' 2L2 D2 2F L 2L' 2D2 3D 2B 3R B2 3F' 2L' 2D' U' 2F' F2 2L2 B2 U' 2R' 2D' 2L B 2B2 3F2 2F2 F R' 3B2 F2 3D' 3R2 F 3D U' 2L 2R2 R D' 3D' L' 3R2 2R2 R' F2 L2 2D2 2U' 3B 2U2 L' 2L' 2D L' 3L 3R2 R2 B D' 2U2 3R2 2B 3F 2F F2 2L2 3L' 3R 2B' 3R' 2B2 3F 2F2 3L R' D 3U 3B 3R2 3F' 2D2 3D2 2F' D' 3D B 3D 3F2
*4. *2L R2 2D' 2L 3L2 R' B' 2R' D' 2R D2 3F2 L2 3D' 2U U 2F 3D' F' L2 2L2 3L2 2R' 3F2 2U F 2U' L' R2 2U 2R D2 3B 3L 3D' 3U' 2B' 2F' 3R2 2R U2 2B 3B 3D 3U2 3B' F 3U' R' F2 U 2B' 3B2 3F' 3U 3R' 2R' R' 2D' U' B2 L' F L' B' 2L 2D2 2L F2 L' U 2B' 3F2 F' D 3D' 3U2 3B' 3F 2F2 3L2 B2 U B 2B2 3F2 F 2D2 2B' L' 2R2 3F D2 F2 3D' 3L' 2R' B 2D B2
*5. *3L B 3B 2F2 D' 2D2 3U' 2U U 2R2 F' 2R' 3U2 U' 3B2 3F 3R B' D L2 3U' 2U2 R D 3L2 3R 3U2 2U' L2 2L' 3L2 2R' 2D F U 3B2 2F' 2D B' 3F2 R2 D2 3D2 R' 3D 3L' 3R2 R' 2F D' F L2 R 3B R2 3F' 3R 3F' D' 2D 3D' 3U2 2R B 2F D' B2 3L' 3R 2R R' 2B' 3U R D2 U2 2L' D2 2L' B' 2U 3B2 D' 2D2 3R2 B 3U2 2U' 3L' F 3R 2R2 2U 2R' U 3L 2F U2 2B 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U R U2 F' U' F' U
*2. *R' U F' U' R U2 R' F2 U
*3. *U' R2 U R' U R' U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 U L2 F' D2 R2 F' R' U F L' B' R
*2. *F2 R2 D2 U' F2 D L2 D2 L2 U' L2 R' B' D2 B2 L R U' B' F L2
*3. *R2 L2 B2 D' F' R' U L B' R' F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U L2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 Fw D' Fw' U' Fw U2 R B2 L' U2 L2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 F' L2 B2 R2 Fw' F' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' L2 R F' L2 F2 Rw U2 B2 Rw' B2 F2 D U R2
*2. *R2 D' Uw Rw2 R2 Uw2 F U' F' Rw2 U2 L D U L2 Rw' Fw L2 R' Fw2 R' D2 Fw D Fw2 D' F D Uw2 U L U F' U2 Rw R Fw' F2 U2 L2
*3. *Uw2 B' L' Rw Fw' F' U R' B R2 B' L2 D2 L' R' U B2 Fw2 Rw F' D2 B Rw2 R2 U' L' Rw2 B D2 Rw Uw' L D2 Uw' U B2 Rw D U B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Dw L' Rw2 Bw D' Lw2 D2 F2 Rw Bw F' Dw' U Fw' Dw2 Bw L2 Rw' U' Lw Rw' Dw' B U B2 Rw' R2 B' Fw2 Dw U Bw Lw' Bw' Fw' Rw R' B' Lw D' Fw U Lw Fw2 Uw U Lw D' U2 F2 Dw U2 Rw Uw' Rw R2 B2 L Lw
*2. *R' B F Uw2 Bw Fw2 F Lw R2 B2 R2 B2 Bw' Fw' F' L Bw' Uw Bw Rw Dw2 B Lw' Rw' R Fw2 Rw' B2 D' Lw2 B' Bw2 F' L' Rw2 U2 Fw2 D2 B' Bw2 Lw' Fw2 U Lw' D' Lw Rw' B' Rw' R2 Fw' F2 L R' F2 D' Bw2 D2 U F'
*3. *R U Rw' R' F' Rw2 Dw' Uw' L2 D' L2 Lw Rw Uw' Lw2 Rw2 R' F2 Lw B2 Fw L2 Rw' D Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Bw' Dw' U Lw Fw' Dw Lw2 B2 Fw' F Dw Rw Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw' Lw2 U2 Lw U Bw' L Bw2 Rw' Bw2 L' R2 Uw' Bw Fw2 D' Fw2 U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 2U 3F L U 2B2 L U2 L2 2B2 2U' 2B' D' 3U' 3F2 F' 2L2 2R2 3U' 2B' F' 2R' D2 2B' 3R' R 2D 3U L' 3F2 2L2 3U' L 3R2 3F2 L' 2L' 3R R 2F' 3R 3F2 2U 2F D' 2B 2U 2R F 2U' 2F U' 2B' 2F2 L 2B2 3F2 L' F2 2U 2L R2 D2 R' F2 2U' U 3F' L2 3R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R 3F L U' 3B' L' 2R' R 3B L F 3U2 3B 2R' 2B' U B' 3B2 D 2B2 2U2 R' 2B' U2 3F 3L' 3R 3D 2U2 3B D' 2D 2U' B2 3R' 3D' 3R2 D2 3L 2B' 3B2 3L 2B D2 2D2 3D' L U L2 2U' 3B R2 B L2 2L' 3R' 2R' 3D2 3L D' 2L 3U2 3R 3F' 2L2 3D2 2B 3R' R2 3B 2D2 3U 2U2 2F' R' 3D2 3U 3F 2D2 2L 2F 2L2 2F2 3U2 2B2 U 2L 3D2 3R' F2 2R2 3F' 3R D' 2D' 3U B 2B2 D2 U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' B' U' L2 D F R F D B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 L2
*2. *L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 B R F' D L2 D U B' U'
*3. *D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U R B L R U2 B2 F2 U' F2
*4. *B2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' F D' L2 U' R' F R F2 L2 B D
*5. *F2 U D2 F U F L B' U D' L2 D2 F L2 F B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2
*6. *B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F L2 R' D L2 B2 U' F R' F R2
*7. *B' L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 L R U' B D2 R
*8. *F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 D2 L' D2 L' D' U' F2 D' F' L U2
*9. *B2 L' U' F' L D' F' B' U D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 L U2
*10. *B2 F2 L D2 B2 L' F2 L D2 L2 U2 F' L2 R U' B2 L U B U'
*11. *U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' R U' B' F R2 B' D' B R'
*12. *F2 U2 R D2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 L' F' L' D' U2 B' U R F' D2 F2
*13. *B2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 B' L R2 U2 B R D F2 R2 U'
*14. *F2 R L' B D' F R2 D L U R L2 D2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 R U2 F2
*15. *D2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 F' D' R2 B2 L D U L B' L' B2
*16. *R2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 D' F2 D F2 U' F R B' F' L F2 D B2 U2 F2
*17. *F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U R D2 F2 U F' R D' B R2
*18. *D R2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' F D B L2 F R U2 F R
*19. *D' F' D2 L' U B' U R2 U L' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2
*20. *L2 B2 L2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D' L D L D' R' U2 F' L
*21. *D' F2 B R2 F2 L2 U L2 B L' F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 U'
*22. *B' R2 B U2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 D' R' F' D' B2 L D' F' U2 R'
*23. *D' B D F2 U' B' R' D' L' U' R2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 F L2 B'
*24. *F2 U2 B R U' L' F' L' U2 B U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2
*25. *B L B' U R' D' R' F' D' L' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R F2 L2 B2
*26. *L2 D R2 D L2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R F' D2 L B2 R2
*27. *B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 R' B' D L R' D' L2 B' L U'
*28. *U' B' R2 F U2 R' L' F' R2 L F2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2
*29. *U2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 B D' B2 L R B L B D' U' F2
*30. *B' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 F2 L F U' L' D' F L B D' L'
*31. *F2 U' D B2 L F D' B2 U R2 B L2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 F L2 D2
*32. *L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B D' F L B' D' L B2 D2 U'
*33. *F' L D' L B' U2 F R' L' F' U L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U R2
*34. *F2 D2 U2 F R2 B R2 F U2 B' D2 L R D R' D2 R' B U2 F2 D'
*35. *R2 U L2 R2 U R2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 B D' L D' B L' F2 R F R2
*36. *R2 D2 R U2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 B' U L2 R' F' L U L' B'
*37. *U' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 F U2 R U' L' B L2 F D2 B
*38. *R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B L2 F' L' F2 D' U R' F' U' B2 L2 D'
*39. *R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' U' L B' U2 R2 U R D' L B2 L'
*40. *L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 B' U' B' L' D' B' D R2 B U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F U2 L2 U2 L' U B' F' D' F2 U L D' B
*2. *F L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F' D' R B U R F' D2 L' B' R
*3. *R2 D2 B R' D L' B' D F R2 B2 L F2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' B2
*4. *D2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D B' L D' R D2 F2 L B F2 D2
*5. *L2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R D' U2 B' D' F' L2 R D' R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B' U L D L' F2 L U B'
*2. *D B2 U L2 U' B2 D' U' L2 U' R2 F D L F2 D R' B' F L D
*3. *U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' L D2 L2 F R2 B2 D' B2
*4. *D F2 U F2 U B2 U B2 L2 D' R D U' F U' B L2 R B R'
*5. *R U2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R D2 R F2 U F' R B D B2 L' D U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 D' U R2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 R' B2 U' B' F2 D' R' F D' L
*2. *R2 D2 U B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U F' U' B' L' F U' B' R F R'
*3. *L2 D' L2 D U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F' L' B2 L D' B2 R2 U R D2
*4. *B U F' U2 F' L D' R' L2 F' B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 D L2 U F2
*5. *B2 U2 F2 U2 L R2 D2 B2 R' B2 L D' R2 D2 B U' F D2 L U' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B' L D' R2 L2 F U2 L B U2 L B2 R B2 L U2 L' F2 L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F' R2 F' U F' U2 R2
*3. *L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U F2 U F D2 R F' D L2 B' R' U' L'
*4. *U' Fw Uw Fw' F' Uw2 L Rw' Fw D2 U Rw' R' Uw2 Fw L2 Rw Fw U2 L' B' Fw F2 Uw2 Fw R' D L Rw' R F' L R U' B2 Uw R U L' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F U R2 F' U F2 U' R' U'
*3. *D R F R' F L B R' D' F R2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 D' R2
*4. *L2 B2 Fw' Uw' B2 L Rw D B2 F2 Rw' F2 L Rw' Uw' Fw2 F2 U L Rw' R2 D2 F2 L U' Fw2 Rw D' Rw' R' B U' B D Uw2 U B F Uw2 Fw2
*5. *R' B2 Fw' R' F Lw Uw' F' D2 Uw2 B2 Bw D U2 R' U2 F2 D2 L Lw B2 Fw D' R' B U2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 Rw' Dw' Bw' Dw' L2 Rw R' Fw Uw2 B D2 Dw2 Bw Fw' F R' B2 Fw Rw2 D' Bw2 F Dw' Lw' R D' Rw2 D2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L U' B L' U' R L l' r b' u
*2. *U R' B U R' U B R l' u
*3. *U' R' L R' U' L U' R B l' r' b' u
*4. *L U' R' B L U R' L l' r u'
*5. *U R B L' R U R' B' U' R' r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, 2)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 6)
*4. *(-2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, 0)
*5. *(0, 5) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D R D' L' R U L' U' D' U'
*2. *U L R' U R D' L' D U' D' U'
*3. *R L' R' D' R' L' U' D' U' D' U'
*4. *R U' R D L R L U' R' D' U'
*5. *L D' R' D U L R' U R' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 19, 2015)

2X2 : 5.25, (10.03), (4.01), 4.55, 4.72 = 4.84
3x3 : (20.53), 16.18, 16.68, 15.08, (13.86) = 15.98
4x4 : 55.78, (50.11), (57.40), 53.72, 54.26 = 54.59
5x5 : 1:47.71, (1:55.30), 1:51.57, 1:45.89, (1:38.16) = 1:48.35
6x6 : (3:06.90), 2:53.19, 2:51.44, 3:01.64, (2:45.04) = 2:55.42
7x7 : (5:09.25), (4:25.04), 4:27.29, 4:25.47, 4:32.34 = 4:28.37
2x2 BLD : 43.56, 35.72, 36.49 = 35.72
OH : (47.98), 42.74, 46.00, (34.98), 35.51 = 41.42
2-4 relay : 1:34.58
2-5 relay : 2:54.90
Megaminx : 1:33.08, (1:30.31), (1:54.37), 1:39.56, 1:40.99 : 1:37.88
Pyraminx : 6.02, (5.90), (8.56), 6.56, 6.45 = 6.34
Square-1 : (54.96), (41.87), 47.28, 49.53, 49.95 = 48.92
Skewb : (5.96), 9.81, 6.91, 7.60, (10.18) = 8.11


----------



## pyr14 (May 19, 2015)

clock: 13.94, 17.52, DNF(9.95), 13.33, DNF(13.68) (DNF ao5)
pyra : DNF(7.55), 6.85, 8.11, 9.04+, 7.81+ (ao5 = 8.32)

just bad...


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2015)

2x2: 5.12, (6.03), (3.42), 5.04, 4.86 = 5.01
3x3: (15.28), 14.73, 12.22, 11.68, (11.16) = 12.88
OH: 29.17, 28.24, 31.05, (25.18), (34.76) = 29.49


----------



## notfeliks (May 20, 2015)

2x2: (3.12), 8.42, (11.22), 8.63, 7.28 = 8.11
3x3: 14.44, (14.19), 16.70, (17.76), 15.29 = 15.48
4x4: 1:05.89, (1:43.64), (1:03.39), 1:05.68, 1:12.68 = 1:08.08
5x5: (2:22.26), 2:05.54, 2:08.38, 2:13.82, (2:00.22) = 2:09.25
OH: 35.51, (22.03), (37.03), 27.74, 30.55 = 31.27
Pyraminx: 13.79, (6.80), (16.21), 12.72, 12.32 = 12.94


----------



## MarcelP (May 20, 2015)

*2X2X2:* 8.64 (5.64) 6.05 (10.25) 9.66 = *8.12*
*3X3X3: * 19.95 (24.57) (17.48) 19.91 19.94 = *19.93*
*4X4X4: *1:57.37 1:54.59 (2:00.07) 1:48.88 (1:37.70) = *1:53.61*


----------



## JianhanC (May 20, 2015)

2x2: 5.35, 4.56, 7.28, 5.14, 5.51 = 5.33
3x3: 17.28, 16.06, 14.57, 11.38, 15.36 = 15.33
4x4: 1:03.55, DNF(54.91), 55.04, 55.64, 1:22.40 =1:07.20
5x5: 1:38.55, 1:38.04, 1:38.42, 1:41.06, 1:50.20 = 1:39.34
minx: 1:38.55, 1:38.04, 1:38.42, 1:41.06, 1:50.20 = 1:43.06


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 26, 2015)

Results week 21: congrats to Austin, icgcubegern and bacyril and Cale who shared 3:d place.

*2x2x2*(24)

 2.54 AustinReed
 2.74 Iggy
 3.10 asiahyoo1997
 3.17 ichcubegern
 3.59 G2013
 4.50 Regimaster
 4.52 giorgi
 4.53 qaz
 4.54 aliclubb
 4.56 CyanSandwich
 4.66 Cale S
 4.84 bacyril
 5.01 Torch
 5.08 jaysammey777
 5.33 JianhanC
 5.82 ickathu
 5.82 thatkid
 6.27 Ordway Persyn
 7.58 Bubbagrub
 7.74 h2f
 8.11 notfeliks
 8.12 MarcelP
 8.24 Schmidt
 16.83 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(29)

 8.20 asiahyoo1997
 10.55 EMI
 11.09 Iggy
 11.56 qaz
 11.97 AustinReed
 12.38 giorgi
 12.45 G2013
 12.66 Wilhelm
 12.88 Torch
 12.91 typeman5
 13.61 ichcubegern
 14.03 Sessinator
 15.03 Regimaster
 15.33 JianhanC
 15.48 notfeliks
 15.98 bacyril
 16.98 jaysammey777
 17.46 ickathu
 17.82 Ordway Persyn
 17.93 Cale S
 18.42 aliclubb
 19.11 CyanSandwich
 19.58 thatkid
 19.93 MarcelP
 20.82 Perff
 23.23 Schmidt
 24.81 h2f
 35.31 MatsBergsten
 38.26 andersonaap
*4x4x4*(16)

 36.33 asiahyoo1997
 40.48 AustinReed
 54.59 bacyril
 1:00.93 ichcubegern
 1:01.79 thatkid
 1:04.96 Cale S
 1:07.20 JianhanC
 1:08.08 notfeliks
 1:08.51 jaysammey777
 1:09.63 ickathu
 1:11.96 Ordway Persyn
 1:27.95 Schmidt
 1:31.85 h2f
 1:53.61 MarcelP
 2:17.25 MatsBergsten
 DNF andersonaap
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:00.36 asiahyoo1997
 1:32.66 AustinReed
 1:39.34 JianhanC
 1:47.64 ichcubegern
 1:48.39 bacyril
 1:59.50 Cale S
 2:03.65 Regimaster
 2:09.25 notfeliks
 2:23.66 Ordway Persyn
 3:23.79 h2f
*6x6x6*(3)

 2:55.42 bacyril
 3:03.29 AustinReed
 3:29.32 ichcubegern
*7x7x7*(1)

 4:28.37 bacyril
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 16.07 asiahyoo1997
 20.29 AustinReed
 20.64 Iggy
 22.56 ichcubegern
 27.05 giorgi
 27.42 Regimaster
 29.49 Torch
 30.78 aliclubb
 31.27 notfeliks
 36.21 jaysammey777
 37.10 thatkid
 41.42 bacyril
 47.19 h2f
 49.11 Cale S
 51.71 ickathu
 1:04.52 CyanSandwich
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:08.83 AustinReed
 2:10.14 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 17.56 CyanSandwich
 19.18 Cale S
 30.08 MatsBergsten
 35.72 bacyril
 39.12 h2f
 43.11 AustinReed
 46.87 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(4)

 40.41 Cale S
 1:12.88 CyanSandwich
 1:15.81 MatsBergsten
 2:24.21 h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:11.07 Cale S
 5:32.21 MatsBergsten
14:42.09 h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:50.89 Cale S
14:28.21 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

4/5 (24:01)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 8:56)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 2:05.30 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(7)

 58.58 AustinReed
 1:19.46 ichcubegern
 1:31.71 jaysammey777
 1:34.58 bacyril
 1:34.67 aliclubb
 1:40.91 Ordway Persyn
 1:41.96 thatkid
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)

 2:50.58 ichcubegern
 2:54.90 bacyril
 4:03.41 thatkid
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*Skewb*(9)

 4.93 Cale S
 5.83 Wilhelm
 5.99 Iggy
 6.79 AustinReed
 8.11 bacyril
 10.07 Ordway Persyn
 11.56 CyanSandwich
 12.07 jaysammey777
 15.49 ichcubegern
*Clock*(3)

 8.38 qaz
 20.44 h2f
 DNF pyr14
*Pyraminx*(14)

 4.35 Iggy
 5.74 ickathu
 5.94 AustinReed
 6.27 Regimaster
 6.34 bacyril
 8.18 Wilhelm
 8.32 pyr14
 8.81 Cale S
 8.98 ichcubegern
 10.32 jaysammey777
 12.94 notfeliks
 14.47 Schmidt
 16.37 Ordway Persyn
 19.22 CyanSandwich
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:31.34 AustinReed
 1:36.18 Wilhelm
 1:37.88 bacyril
 1:39.34 JianhanC
 2:29.44 Cale S
 DNF jaysammey777
*Square-1*(6)

 14.66 obatake
 15.69 EMI
 21.63 Wilhelm
 35.91 Cale S
 48.92 bacyril
 1:16.77 thatkid
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

25 okayama
36 h2f
36 ichcubegern
37 andersonaap
38 AustinReed

*Contest results*

176 AustinReed
141 ichcubegern
138 bacyril
138 Cale S
111 asiahyoo1997
97 Iggy
82 h2f
81 MatsBergsten
78 Regimaster
74 jaysammey777
70 CyanSandwich
65 JianhanC
63 notfeliks
63 giorgi
62 Wilhelm
60 thatkid
58 ickathu
57 Ordway Persyn
53 qaz
52 Torch
48 G2013
48 aliclubb
40 EMI
25 Schmidt
23 typeman5
21 MarcelP
21 Sessinator
21 andersonaap
15 okayama
13 pyr14
10 obatake
8 Perff
8 Bubbagrub


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2015)

Ah crap I forgot to do it whoopsee.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 26, 2015)

Dene said:


> Ah crap I forgot to do it whoopsee.


do it now quickly


----------

